
Introducing New World Lenses - Cherian
https://www.snap.com/en-US/news/post/introducing-new-world-lenses/
======
strangecyan
Looking at the F8 Keynote and the Computer Vision stuff that they are showing
off now just reinforces to me that Snap is going in the right direction and is
ahead. At this point it's who has the most data to feed the models and for me,
that's Snapchat. Imagine this being put in personal drones, etc.

------
str33t_punk
Looks awesome -- I am suprised this is able to render on a phone but I guess
they are getting powerful.

However, I would say this is not anything 'game-changing' or really that new.
This looks a lot like basic Hololens's features, so I wouldn't be surprised if
this is a feature that could be cloned easily by FaceBook in a couple of
months. To be honest, I feel like Microsoft is truly the pack leader in terms
of AR but the Hololens's are so expensive I can't see them becoming a market
leader

------
killjoywashere
This reminds me of the Silicon Valley episode (S3E1) where Richard Hendricks
was going to be in charge of an app for adding mustaches to people.

~~~
applecrazy
I think Snapchat _was_ the company they were trying to emulate in that episode
:D

Mike Judge's parodies are on point.

------
whytaka
It's just shocking to me how much the aesthetic drawn up by sci-fi in comic
books and movies have entered the mainstream. To me, it just seems so cheap,
gaudy, and ugly. But I suppose the idea is to keep it frivolous to lock itself
in the domain of 'fun' and 'jokes' to deflect seriousness and criticism.

~~~
fjdlwlv
The anti-Glass

------
skdotdan
If this is AR, Palm was multi-touch.

------
nihonde
These kinds of filters have been available in Asian apps like B612 and Snow
for a while. No one I know in Japan has ever even spoken of Snap, let alone
used it. And this is in the land of selfies and purikura.

------
ap46
Too poor.

------
kingbirdy
Now how long until this shows up on Instagram Stories?

